# Reading Hydrometer



## leelanau (Aug 3, 2006)

Leelanau here, I completed the step tonight where I had to add the F-Pack, pkg 2 &amp; 3, and 4. Along with the stirring at each step (drill mounted stirrer is awesome!). All went well. My hydrometer does lean in the wine thief that I dunk it into. Now, when it leans it creates what the diagram on the case for it shows. A lower case "n" shape to read. It shows the "eye" of a person reading the highest marking on the scale, not the lowest. I had my better half confirm this. In the case of reading the "top of the n shape", this gave me a lower reading of course. Is this the way everyone reads the hydrometer? I think on day 10 and 11of secondary fermentation my wine read .982 or .985 when using the "top of the n shape". the top of the n shape was at the second hashmark down from the top, or lowest mark on the scale. If I read by the flat line area at the bottom, I would be about .996 maybe or just a touch higher? That sounds more accurate. Hmmm... I did notice the label with the hash marks in my hydrometer is not "pasted" in correct. The hash marks are off and don't meet each other appropriately. They start out even and then gradually slide off line. I could be too anal about this, but it seems everyone is really concerned with SG's. If my readings seem close,am Iok? i.e. I was close to the reading of .996 or less on day 10 and 11, and my SG reading went up after adding the F-Pack as it was supposed to. Just curious... My SG's were also close at stage 1 and stage 2. Leelanau


----------



## masta (Aug 3, 2006)

Everything sounds correct and this diagram and explination should help clear things up:



<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>




</TD>
<TD vAlign=top rowSpan=2>


*How To Use The Hydrometer*


It's really pretty easy to use the hydrometer; just follow these simple steps:


<LI>Sanitize the hydrometer, wine thief, and test jar. 
<LI>Place test cylinder on flat surface. 
<LI>Draw a sample of "clean" must or wine with the wine thief - avoid testing samples that contain solid particles, since this will affect the readings. 
<LI>Fill the test jar with enough liquid to just float the hydrometer - about 80% full. 
<LI>Gently lower the hydrometer into the test jar; spin the hydrometer as you release it, so no bubbles stick to the bottom of the hydrometer (this can also affect readings). 
<LI>Making sure the hydrometer isn't touching the sides of the test jar and is floating freely, take a reading across the bottom of the meniscus (see diagram to the left). Meniscus is a fancy word for the curved surface of the liquid. 
<LI>Be sure to take good records of your readings! </LI>


That's it! Pretty simple, huh?</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## leelanau (Aug 3, 2006)

Masta, Thanks for the diagram. I am only concerned about my reading after the F-Pack was added. But I had to add the F-Pack so it should be ok. I am nervous as I do this first batch so I don't want to debate too long in reading the hydrometer. I take a general look and then get moving to avoid time wine is exposed to air, etc. With each batch I suspect I will get more used to the hydrometer. Thanks, Leelanau 


PS Should I use the plastic tube to put sample wine into (using the thief) and then dunk the hydrometer in there? Would that make a more level reading? I have just been holding the thief in the air and letting the hydrometer dunk into the filled thief.*Edited by: leelanau *


----------



## masta (Aug 3, 2006)

If you are using a Wine Thief/Test Jar Combo like this



then the hydrometer goes into the thief. The purpose of this is not having a separate thief and test jar to sanitize each time you need to check your SG.


If you continue to have trouble you might consider buying a separate test jar as it is large in diameter and will help keep the top of the hydrometer from leaning to one side.


----------

